
Show HN: A Highcharts Library for Polymer 1.0 - max0563
https://avdaredevil.github.io/highcharts-chart/
======
tjsavage511
Really awesome, looks like really nice interfaces you've created. Great work.

------
avdaredevil
I'm the developer, I can answer any questions you may have!

